# Dymondwood or colorply wood



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I am looking for a supplier of turning stock of Dymondwood or colorply wood. I used to get it through Hut Products but they do not carry the black on black any more. It has to be at least 2" by 2" by


> ?? long. Anyone with a lead


? Thanks


----------



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure if you've ever used Spectraply (it's a laminated birch), but you can get it from Craft Supplies USA, Rockler, or from the manufacturer, Cousinea Wood Supplies.

http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/

Hope that helps!!


----------

